
Ask HN: What do you want to see on your browser's new tab page? - newtabpage
What do you think would be most useful? When you open a new tab, what would you like to see?<p>An image? A text editor? Frequently visited sites? A clock? The weather? Something else?
======
shostack
Personally, I want to see nothing. I want the fastest-loading thing possible
that uses none of my bandwidth (especially on mobile).

If I want to go to a bookmarked site, I'll type the first letter or two in the
address bar and it will likely appear without needing to take my hands off the
keyboard. I don't need a UI for it.

------
crisopolis
I see Taco (task list aggregator) but I haven't set it up properly with
Wunderlist so it just shows my Trello boards/list.

